# E-Z Track Bridge?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know a tutorial or can tell me how to make a relalistic E-Z Track Bridge?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

make you bridge model out of wood, paint it, then put e-z track thru it!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Marklin Arch Bridge is made for their track and would easily adapt for use with EZ track.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the easy way - use something like this 
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl80.htm

the proper way - what Komodo said. a scratch-build. much more fun too.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

tankist said:


> the easy way - use something like this
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl80.htm
> 
> the proper way - what Komodo said. a scratch-build. much more fun too.


I like Komodo's better. Scratch build. I have another question. Can I use atlas... And all the other plane track along with e-z track at once?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Evan said:


> Can I use atlas... And all the other plane track along with e-z track at once?


srtaight up - no. track material with embedded roadbed can be used together with plain one with some creative MacGyver style modification.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*realistic bridge*



Evan said:


> Does anyone know a tutorial or can tell me how to make a relalistic E-Z Track Bridge?


You got a lot of good replies, but I'm going to choose to be a "NIT-PICKER"
Almost all steel or wood bridges had an open deck frame work so if they ballasted the track across the bridge it needed a trough for the ballast to lay in otherwise the ballast falls through. Run a (1/16 square ?) piece of plastic or wood beside your ballasted track on each side to represent the side of the trough.
Concrete or stone bridges probably don't need that
I am currently building a large Deck truss for a fellow who wants to use Marklin C- track (ballasted) so I am doing the same thing on it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm curious---why would anyone ballast a bridge? I realize some might do it on a model railroad for aesthetic purposes, but what other purpose could it serve?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Evan, check out my S gage trestle. It may be real enough.

Use some wood and glue on the brick or stone.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*bridge construction*



Reckers said:


> I'm curious---why would anyone ballast a bridge? I realize some might do it on a model railroad for aesthetic purposes, but what other purpose could it serve?


Hi Reckers,

As best as I can figure out It seemed to help reduce the strain and other forces produced as the bridge was used. I suppose most of the earlier bridges didn't do it very often. If you look at some of the oldest trestles for instance, its seems like they would fall over as soon as a train crossed it!!!

Like 4 post trestles with no sway or side braces at all.

Cheers ...... Dave


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave, thanks for sharing that. I suppose the ballast could keep conventional ties from creeping out of place: I hadn't considered that factor. As for the old trestles, it's pretty amazing they didn't fall over---I doubt their builders had any inkling of what would eventually cross them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Dave, thanks for sharing that. I suppose the ballast could keep conventional ties from creeping out of place: I hadn't considered that factor. As for the old trestles, it's pretty amazing they didn't fall over---I doubt their builders had any inkling of what would eventually cross them.



But they do collapse sometimes.



























There is reckers peeking out of the cab of his old crane.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Wild pictures, there, Ed ... WILD!

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

YEAH!! Big Ed,

Quite often I think. And not just the railroad bridges. I don't remember where it was located but it was called Galloping Gerty I think!! A big suspension bridge.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> YEAH!! Big Ed,
> 
> Quite often I think. And not just the railroad bridges. I don't remember where it was located but it was called Galloping Gerty I think!! A big suspension bridge.
> 
> Dave


Tacoma Narrows, WA ... circa 1940. Horrible design ... doomed from the start. They didn't consider wind-generated harmonic oscillation.


----------

